# Need to restore 2-line inbox view in Outlook



## SanJoseJA (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, I somehow messed up my inbox view. Instead of two lines: Sender name on one line and email subject on the second line, it's now all on a single line and is incredibly hard to read. I've tried everything I can think of under customize view, and nothing has worked. Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

Did you just widen the Window slightly? There's a setting to Use the Compact layout (Subject and sender on different lines) only when the window is less than XX columns wide, so if you widened the window it will change.
You can set it to always us compact layout here:
*View | Arrange By | Custom...*
Click the *Other Settings...* Button
Under *Other Options* uncheck *Use compact layout in widths smaller than XX characters.*
Select the *Always use compact layout* radio button.
*OK* back to the main window


----------

